
German supermarket clears its shelves to make point about racism - ZeljkoS
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/24/german-supermarket-clears-shelves-make-point-racism/
======
Boothroid
Somehow I find it hard to believe that the coordinated government-media-
business-academia-internet push towards diversity at any cost has a purely
humanitarian basis, unless power magically decided to grow a conscience in the
last 5 minutes. Also, surely it's better for the environment if we minimise
food miles.

------
pamqzl
What a silly point they think they're making.

Nobody thinks that their country shouldn't have foreign _goods_. But many do
think that foreign people and/or foreign cultures should stay in foreign
countries.

~~~
Boothroid
Indeed, generally I go to the shops to buy things rather than have a political
point shoved down my throat. Also who are they trying to convince with this -
aren't the Germans mostly pro-immigration already?

